# Old Springfield Rifle



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am looking for someone to work on a old springfield rifle that i own. It is a single shot and has had so much lead shot thru it that it sometimes doesn't pull the shell casing out of the barrel. Does anyone know of someone who works on this type of rifle?
thanks,
Ron


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The only person I can think off right of hand is a gunsmith named Jim Caudill...he is usually at the Pro Gun Shows and they have them maybe 4 or 5 times a year at Westland Mall in the old Pennys building...they also have them in Springfield every once in a while, Lancaster etc, I might have his # around the house if I can find it I will shoot you a PM with it, I believe he is located in Sunbury.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy,
I would appreciate any info that you have about him.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

How about a little more info. exactly what kind of gun is it? You could have very bad throat erosion which makes the brass expand and stcik. Are the casings split when you get them removed?


----------

